# Vintage Blaupunkt BEQ 60



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Check this out! 

Vintage Blaupunkt BEQ 60 still in original box! Super Nice... | eBay


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

That's old school as heck right there. I remember seeing one of these mounted next to the shifter on an old Porsche 930 when I was a kid.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Ya, seem to remember another version of these without the volt meters as well.


----------



## TwoDrink (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah we had one without the meters and the slides on an angle stacked horizontally about 1988-89. 
Installed through the cigarette lighter hole.
What style!


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I had one of these when I was a teenager! I didn't do anything special but, it looked as cool as hell to my friends! 

Hooked up to a Nakamichi TD-300 going to 4 Class A Soundstream amps, MB Quart Mids & Highs and (2) 12" MTX Blue Thunders (the original ones blue and black) 

Blaupunkt Stalk Equalizer BEQ-65

Blaupunkt Stalk Equalizer BEQ-65 "OLD SCHOOL VINTAGE RARE" with all knobs | eBay

Not mine!


----------



## TwoDrink (Aug 26, 2009)

Yup, thats the one. I still remember the amber lights and the fact that it was often bypassed!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Glad I'm not the only "Old Fart" on here that remembers this ****!


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

Yea man this is old school right chur...
I remember this in the sound room at the local Kicker dealer.

I was thinking.. Man thats pretty cool, you dont have to lean to make settings. It bends toward you..

Then they came out with remotes for car audio.. LOL
Blaupunkt always did do things out of the ordinary.

Look at all there products. They were one of the first to use Class T. They were one of the first came out with the flat shallow speakers. There decks all looked totally different from any other brand. Every things they made had a warm sound to it.


----------



## filtercharger (Nov 15, 2010)

Ohhh yeah boey! I remember those! I had the one without the vu meters as well! Truly a throw back oldschool memory reminder!


----------

